# Program Association Error Message With Backup Drive



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

When I connect by backup drive, I get the following message:-

"This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action, Please install a program or, if one is already installed create an association in the Default Programs control panel."

I have no idea what this is all about or how to fix it.

Can anybody help?

T


----------



## Vizuliz (May 22, 2015)

How is the backup drive connected - USB, Ethernet, WiFi.... also Make and Model of drive.

Viz


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

It's connected by usb

Its a Western Digital, My Passport Ultra

T


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I get the same message when I connect my DLSR Camera

T


----------



## Vizuliz (May 22, 2015)

Q1. What happens if you connect the WD Passport Ultra to a different computer?

Q2. What happens if you connect a different USB drive to the same computer?

Viz


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Passport Ultra works s expected in another computer. No error message received.

USB memory stick also works fine in same (other) computer.

USB memory stick in problem computer results in same error.

T


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, you could try a reset USB Driver Reset and USB Ports Power State Reset - Sysnative Forums


----------



## Vizuliz (May 22, 2015)

tomohawk said:


> Passport Ultra works s expected in another computer. No error message received.
> 
> USB memory stick also works fine in same (other) computer.
> 
> ...


Your test indicates that the WD is good and that the problem is with the USB Ports on the computer. After you have tried the suggestion by Joeten let us know the behaviour after the USB Reset.

Viz


----------

